# Caught Friday



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Caught this Friday night in the canal at the bottom of the garden. Took my 15 minutes to land it.









Just in case anyone is interested









Frank

Only caught a small bream last night


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done Frank, thats a good catch.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

What is it Frank ?


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

John

It's a Tench, I was suprised myself but for an old canal it's amazing.

Tench, Perch, Roach , Bream, Carp, Pike to mention a few.

Someone put some gold fish in ansd I pulled 2 out last year one was 9 inches the other 10. Imagine what a shock I got.

Gotta go teas ready

Frank

Fresh Salmon bought at the fishmongers though


----------

